# More Pregnant Women Turning to Marijuana for Anxiety And Morning Sickness



## Vesarwyar (Jul 14, 2021)

I think this statistic goes up because marijuana really does heal pain better than any medication. When a person is in great pain, he is ready for any remedy that will help him. My wife and I had a marijuana business. We had a system set up to improve the business. But when my wife got pregnant, we stopped our business. And even when my wife was suffering from toxicosis during her 1st trimester, terrible pain, I wouldn't let her use. I understand that there is a percentage of other girls who carry and give birth without marijuana. I wanted my wife to be that percentage. And I didn't regret it.


----------

